# little "Wall Spider"



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

These tiny little guys are excellent little predators. They live all around the windows at my house. Nothing gets past them... This one is sitting on a standard round TOOTH PIC..










If you want to see him up close and in person:
http://fototime.com/1128E74BB9AAA78/orig.jpg


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Holy Cow ARLON...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm seeing him up close ENOUGH. Thanks for sharing. Rich

p.s. A part of my mis-spent youth ( a very long time ago ) was spent frying spiders, on their webs, with a magnifying glass. I was about 7 or 8 at the time. Now, in my old age...spiders and I don't like each other. Imagine that.....Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

We have a little cup and file card that stays on the kitchen counter. It's for scooping them up and taking them outside. We have a lot of "wall spiders" (mostly outside) and as long as they are around there aren't any other pests. Our house has never been exterminated and in 20 years I doubt I've seen ten ants or two roaches in the house.
These little guys are some of my best friends..

Here's what happens to anything small and crawley that gets close to a window around here..


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Dang Arlon....I think I would have nightmares if I ever visited your house


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

There or so tiny (<1mm) that you'd never know they where there unless you knew they where there.. That's a fire ant that's being trussed up for dinner in the upper photo and the fire ant is at least twice as big as the spider..


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I know, I know. 

I was thinking of them as an alternative to the exterminator (much healthier to be sure) but I just couldnt get past the thought of them crawling all over, lol. And I like insects!!! Of course, spiders go into another category...thats why I have a masters in entomology and not arachnids


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You would love to watch these guys spring into action when I drop a dozen fire ants on the window sill. Not to many can appreciate the benefit of a bunch of little centurians all around the outside of your windows. Anything that might be small enough to get into a crack will be a meal first.. No insecticide needed at our house. And they Don't "crawl all over" they make tiny little "houses" about the size of a dime with a number of "feeler" webs running out. When an ant,fly, gnat, skeeter, baby roach, etc. trips one of the feeler webs, he's toast.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Amazing that they are so tiny themselves yet you are able to attain focus on the individual hairs! Its like seeing them through a microscope. Keep feeding them fire ants! More tiny spiders, less fire ants...works for me


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

There's nothing quite like living in an organic zone. You encourage your spiders and I encourage praying mantii. 

Those are more incredible photos Arlon. That first one has me thinking he's cute! Maybe it's the warmth of the colours in the photo. 

Wonderful!


----------

